# Okuma



## Henning95 (29. März 2011)

Moin.

Wo ist der unterschied zwischen der Okuma Powerliner 865 und der Okuma Powerliner 860 ? Ich sehe nur das die sich von der Schnurfassung und vom Gewicht unterscheiden, aber kosten trozdem beide gleichviel.

Kann mir wer helfen? 

Danke


----------



## flasha (29. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Du hast dir die Frage selber beantwortet. 


Sorry war eine falsche Angabe mit der Übersetzung.


----------



## Henning95 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Ja aber wenn man das so sieht, die sind beide gleich teuer aber unterscheiden sich. Ich meine ob die Rollen unterschiedlich groß sind und beide glech groß und nur der Spulenkopf größer.


----------



## Henning95 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Hä? Übersetzung gleich? In Askarikatalog ist übersetzung beides 4.5:1


----------



## Siggy82 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

http://www.okuma.com.tw/en/products-view-1-1-47.html

Unter 'Specs' hast du eine schöne Vergleichsmöglichkeit der verschiedenen Modelle.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Hier auch.:q
Hatte gerade einige Minuten Zeit.
Also links liegt die 860er und rechts die 865er(neue Version mit schwarzer Kurbel).

Optisch gleich gross. Beide 4.5 : 1 Übersetzung und beide 687 Gramm mit Schnurfüllung.

Der einzige Unterschied ist die Schnurfassung.







Kurzuer Nachtrag.

Ich habe die Spulen mal vertauscht - und sie passen. Sowohl die 60er auf die 65er Rolle als auch die 65er auf die 60er Rolle.


----------



## Henning95 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Hey, 

Dankeschön  Gut dann weis ich bescheid. Danke euch


----------



## Henning95 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier auch.:q
> Hatte gerade inige Minuten Zeit.
> Also links liegt die 860er und rechts die 865er(neue Version mit schwazer Kurbel).
> 
> ...



Hey,

du sagtest beide 687 gramm mit schnurfüllung. Hast du die gewogen? Weil angegeben ist ja eine unterschiedliche Grammanzahl.

Tschauii


----------



## Siggy82 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Hat evt. etwas mit neuem/altem Modell zu tun, ansonsten wären die Herstellerangaben ja schon grob daneben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> du sagtest beide 687 gramm mit schnurfüllung. Hast du die gewogen? Weil angegeben ist ja eine unterschiedliche Grammanzahl.
> 
> Tschauii




Japp.
Gewogen.:m



Siggy82 schrieb:


> Hat evt. etwas mit neuem/altem Modell zu tun, ansonsten wären die Herstellerangaben ja schon grob daneben.



Die Angaben sind schon komisch.
Mag sein dass die alte 865er grösser war(?) , kann ich nicht sagen. 
Evtl. jemand anderes?

Falsche Angaben gabs in Katalogen aber schon öfter(siehe Sargus).#h


----------



## Henning95 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Moin. 


Danke. Dann werde ich mir die Okuma zu legen. Was mich etwas stört ist, das da so viel schnur drauf geht #q#q

Hoffentlich ist die Pl- 865 nicht zu schwer sondern genau richtig, und nicht zuuuu groß. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit Angelgeräte Wilkerling? Bin ja eigendlich nicht so der Onlinebestellliebhaber.

Keine lust, mich nochmal übern Tisch ziehen zu lassen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ZanderKai (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Wilkerling ist top !
Und mit der Pl 865 machst du auch nichts falsch ;-)


----------



## Siggy82 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Bestelle fast mein ganzes Karpfentackle bei Wilkerling;
ist ein vertrauenswürdiger Shop, mit dem ich noch keine Probleme hatte!


----------



## Henning95 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Okay, weil ich hatte ja mal bei einem Shop bestellt, das war ein Abzocker. 
Hat den sonst jemand Erfahrung noch mit der Okuma? Hällt die auch für 2-3 Jahre?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Okay, weil ich hatte ja mal bei einem Shop bestellt, das war ein Abzocker.
> Hat den sonst jemand Erfahrung noch mit der Okuma? Hällt die auch für 2-3 Jahre?



Die hält auch 10 Jahre wenn du nicht draufspringst.:m


----------



## Henning95 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die hält auch 10 Jahre wenn du nicht draufspringst.:m



ernsthaft? So gut ist die? Nice. Also ist eine top rolle die viele haben?


----------



## laert (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Zur Zeit lohnt es sich die Rolle bei Gerlinger zu ordern. Bis zum 6en April gibt es 10% auf alle Bestellungen.


----------



## Evil Deeds (30. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

ich habe die rolle auch gleich 3 mal  und auch bei wilkerling bestellt  also ich bin voll zufrieden mit den rollen


----------



## laert (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



laert schrieb:


> Zur Zeit lohnt es sich die Rolle bei Gerlinger zu ordern. Bis zum 6en April gibt es 10% auf alle Bestellungen.



M+R kann es sogar toppen

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Okuma-Powerliner-Baitfeeder_2064.html


----------



## Henning95 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



laert schrieb:


> M+R kann es sogar toppen
> 
> http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Okuma-Powerliner-Baitfeeder_2064.html




Und das ist sicherer Verkäufer?


----------



## Henning95 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Wie groß ist die Rolle überhaupt? NIcht das ich da nacher so ein Monster an meiner Rute habe XD


----------



## noob4ever (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> 
> Danke. Dann werde ich mir die Okuma zu legen. Was mich etwas stört ist, das da so viel schnur drauf geht #q#q
> ...




wenn dir bei 865 zu viel draufgeht, warum nimmst du nicht die 860? du sagst ja selbst das nur die schnurrfassung den unterschied macht, nimmst die größere und beschwerst dich da zu viel drauf geht... muss man dich verstehen?

naja die Powerliner sind schon ganz gut, habe auch zwei von^^


----------



## stefansdl (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Und das ist sicherer Verkäufer?



M&R beste wo gibt:vik:


----------



## Henning95 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



noob4ever schrieb:


> wenn dir bei 865 zu viel draufgeht, warum nimmst du nicht die 860? du sagst ja selbst das nur die schnurrfassung den unterschied macht, nimmst die größere und beschwerst dich da zu viel drauf geht... muss man dich verstehen?
> 
> naja die Powerliner sind schon ganz gut, habe auch zwei von^^




Weil mir die zu schwer ist? Guck da mal, die wiegt fast ein Kilo.


----------



## Henning95 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Okuma-Powerliner-Baitfeeder_2064.html

Die ist das oder? Und der Shop soll ja auch gut sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Weil mir die zu schwer ist? Guck da mal, *die wiegt fast ein Kilo*.



Lesen geht?






Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier auch.:q
> Hatte gerade einige Minuten Zeit.
> Also links liegt die 860er und rechts die 865er(neue Version mit schwarzer Kurbel).
> 
> ...


----------



## minne6 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Hi Henning, wir hatten doch schon auf 10 Seiten über die Okuma Powerliner geschrieben. In deinem Thema "Karpfenrollen". Verstehe jetzt nicht, warum du noch mehr infos brauchst. Wir beide hatten doch auch schon ausführlich drüber gesprochen :-D .. Und im anderen Thema schreibst du :

" Zitat:
Zitat von Udo561  
Henning ,
ich finde dich geil 
Gruß Udo

was hab ich denn nun schon wieder getan? 

ok ich frag nichts mehr ich nehm nun die Okuma " 


Henning ich finde dich auch geil :-D


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. März 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lesen geht?



Nee, geht nicht, ist Baujahr 95!!!:q
Aber im Ernst, wenn man nicht gerade die spindeldürrsten Ärmchen hat und ein Warmduscher/Schattenparker der ersten Stunde ist, dann ist einem shitegal, was ne Rolle wiegt, die an 'ner Rute hängt, die 95% der Angelsession auf dem Bankstickpaar oder Rod- Pod verbringt.
Zudem gehen 687 Gramm mehr als in Ordnung, für eine so massive Rolle, alles andere wäre wieder Spielzeug.
Dass bei Okuma, die Gewichtsangaben granatenmäßig daneben liegen(viel höher), ist keine Ausnahme, sondern die Regel.
Warum, weiß auch ich, bis heute nicht, obwohl ich sonst eher viel über Okuma weiß!#c


----------



## noob4ever (2. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

rolle zu schwer? willste damit spinnfischen? die liegen die meiste zeit auf dem pod, dem sollte das gewicht nichts ausmachen... jetzt kostet das ding schon 45 pro stück und du eröffnest trotzdem nochmal das selbe thema, also wenn du jetzt nicht kaufst, dann lass es ganz bleiben hier zu schreiben, echt jetzt, was willst du noch hören?


----------



## Henning95 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

ICh kenne viele Marken aber Okuma nicht wirklich habe nichts von dennen. Darum frage ich, nacher ist das doch so ne kack rolle. 

Montag bestell ich sie aber. Wollte nur sicher gehen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Henning95 schrieb:


> ICh kenne viele Marken aber Okuma nicht wirklich habe nichts von dennen. Darum frage ich, nacher ist das doch so ne kack rolle.
> 
> Montag bestell ich sie aber. Wollte nur sicher gehen.



Auch du wirst schon eine Okuma- Rolle haben, du weist es bloß nicht.
Irgendeine deiner Rollen, auf der Quantum, Spro, Comoran, Balzer ...oder sonstwas draufsteht, ist von Okuma produziert worden.
Okuma ist nämlich, ganz nebenbei bemerkt, der größte Rollenhersteller der Welt.


----------



## Henning95 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Ernsthaft? Gut, was neues gelernt. Wenn das so ist, ist Okuma ja hamma gut. 
Zählt Schimano dazu? 

Danke


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Henning95 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Gut, was neues gelernt. Wenn das so ist, ist Okuma ja hamma gut.
> Zählt Schimano dazu?
> 
> Danke




Nein!


----------



## NR.9 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Einfach lesen und genießen .... lol 

Okuma - Nr.1 an der Rute  !

Shimano - Nr.1 am Fahrrad  !

Für Okuma Fans - bei Gerlinger im Sonderangebote Katalog (der kleine) gibs echt gut günstig Okumas - z.B. die Cassien Baitfeeder - Keine Werbung nur ein Tipp.


----------



## Henning95 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

ok, danke.


----------



## noob4ever (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

dann hol dir ne shimano für 500 und mecker nicht und mach keine neuen okuma themen auf...


----------



## minne6 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Hat einer mittlerweile das Problem gehabt, das die Rolle nicht mehr klickert beim Schnurabzug im Freilauf? Das ist jetzt das 2. mal, das es mir passiert. Der Freilauf funktioniert zwar noch, aber ohne dieses klickern beim Run fehlt irgendwie was.


----------



## mrkillah (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



minne6 schrieb:


> Hat einer mittlerweile das Problem gehabt, das die Rolle nicht mehr klickert beim Schnurabzug im Freilauf? Das ist jetzt das 2. mal, das es mir passiert. Der Freilauf funktioniert zwar noch, aber ohne dieses klickern beim Run fehlt irgendwie was.



habe das gleiche problem!


----------



## minne6 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Ich hatte das Problem schon einmal und die Rolle darauf eingeschickt. Sie kam repariert nach einem Monat zurück... Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wovon das Problem auftaucht. Evtl. durch das spannen der Schnur für die Swinger, indem man die Spule in die in die andere Richtung dreht um schnur einzuziehen.... Man weiß es nicht. Man munkelt ^^


----------



## Henning95 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

was denn für welche?


----------



## minne6 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Henning95 schrieb:


> was denn für welche?



Henning. Bitte stelle deine Fragen doch ein wenig präziser, damit man weiß, was du wissen willst. Wenn du die Rollen meinst. Natürlich die Okuma PL 865.


----------



## Henning95 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Ja mein ich. Das Thema kann nun geclosed werden. Bestellt gleich die Okumas Powerliner Pl-865


----------



## minne6 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Hie bekommste die zur Zeit sehr günstig: http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Okuma-Powerliner-Baitfeeder_2064.html


----------



## tyirian (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Ich hab mir eine powerliner Pl 865 (neu) gekauft.

Nur irgendwie bin ich mit dem Freilauf nicht zufrieden. In feinster Einstellung, benötigt es relativ viel Kraft das dieser funktioniert.
Jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte? 
Wenn der Freilauf defekt wäre, würde er ja gar nicht gehen, oder?

Ich hab noch drei andere freilaufrollen (daiwa regal plus, okuma cassien und okuma saone) allerdings ist bei diesen der freilauf butterweich).


----------



## carphunter1678 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



tyirian schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine powerliner Pl 865 (neu) gekauft.
> 
> Nur irgendwie bin ich mit dem Freilauf nicht zufrieden. In feinster Einstellung, benötigt es relativ viel Kraft das dieser funktioniert.
> Jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?
> ...


 

Also das Problem habe ich nicht, ich habe meine am Montag auch neu gekauft undzwar bei M&R und der Freilauf lässt sich sehr leicht gängig Einstellen für so nen Grobmotoriker wie mich eigentlich schon zu leicht|supergri.


----------



## Slick (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Wozu ich nicht Raten kann ist eine Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder CS 55.
Hatte mir eine bei Gerlinger bestellt.,bei der ersten Rolle war die Fromtbremse defekt.Ich konnte nur die Bremseinstellungen von der Freillauffunktion nutzen und nicht die 11 kg von der Fromtbremse.#q
Eingeschickt und eine neue Rolle erhalten und es funktionierte alles bis maximal 10 Angeltage,danach ging die Feder,Blech kaputt von Freilauf und es gab keine Klackgeräusche mehr,wenn Schnur abgespult wurde bei eingeschaltetem Freilauf.Dann Rastete öfters der Freilauf nicht ein und mittlerweile hat die Achse 2-3 mm Spiel.

Die Rolle sieht schick aus,aber mehr auch nicht(nicht praxistauglich).Es liegt wohl an der Slim Bauweise des Getriebes.


----------



## manson_mania (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



Slick schrieb:


> Wozu ich nicht Raten kann ist eine Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder CS 55.
> Hatte mir eine bei Gerlinger bestellt.,bei der ersten Rolle war die Fromtbremse defekt.Ich konnte nur die Bremseinstellungen von der Freillauffunktion nutzen und nicht die 11 kg von der Fromtbremse.#q
> Eingeschickt und eine neue Rolle erhalten und es funktionierte alles bis maximal 10 Angeltage,danach ging die Feder,Blech kaputt von Freilauf und es gab keine Klackgeräusche mehr,wenn Schnur abgespult wurde bei eingeschaltetem Freilauf.Dann Rastete öfters der Freilauf nicht ein und mittlerweile hat die Achse 2-3 mm Spiel.
> 
> Die Rolle sieht schick aus,aber mehr auch nicht(nicht praxistauglich).Es liegt wohl an der Slim Bauweise des Getriebes.



also ich hab ebenfalls die cassien und ich hatte bisher keine probleme..hat bisher mehr als 10 tage gute dienste geleistet


----------



## Slick (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*



manson_mania schrieb:


> also ich hab ebenfalls die cassien und ich hatte bisher keine probleme..hat bisher mehr als 10 tage gute dienste geleistet



Hab wohl 2x ein Montagsmodell erwischt.|krach:
Ich bin jedenfalls nicht zufrieden mit der Serie.


----------



## manson_mania (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

das mit den montagsmodellen kann gut sein,eine meiner beiden kam schon mit defektem freilauf an.nach umtausch aber bisher keine probleme gehabt..mal abwarten, ob sie nicht doch noch schlapp macht - bisher aber bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Carras (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Ggf. gibts die bei Gerlinger noch:

Prologic XLNT  60.

Eine Freilaufrolle die dort nur noch um die 39.-€ kostet.
Hersteller der Rolle ist: Okuma.

besitze selbst zwei Rollen davon (aber in der 40er Version), und bin absolut zufrieden. Gibt kaum ein besseres Preis / Leistungsverhältnis!


----------



## Slick (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Hab mir mal als Ersatz 2x Okuma Powerliner Baitfeeder 865 bei M&R bestellt die 2x Okuma Cassien Baitfeeder CS 55 werden ausgemustert.Die Okuma - Distance DTX hat doch keine Freilauf oder?Eine Karpfenrolle ohne Freilauf komisch?


----------



## tyirian (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Weiß jemand ob man bei der PL 865 die Bremse des Freilaufs einstellen kann? 
Soll heissen, Gehäuse zerlegen, Freilaufeinstellung ändern?Müsste doch therotisch ein Einstellungssache sein, oder?

Denn anscheinend ist ein ganz feiner Freilauf nicht gerade die Stärke der Powerliner.

Bei meinen anderen "Freiläufern" kann ich in der feinsten Einstellung die Spule, drehen und sie läuft noch locker 5-6 Umdrehungen weiter, bei der PL ist das leider nicht der Fall (1/4 Umdrehung)


----------



## NR.9 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Also meine Powerliner haben einen so weichen Freilauf das man damit sogar gut auf Zander angeln könnte.

Wenn dein Freilauf zu schwergängig ist würde ich die Rolle umtauschen. Sobald eine Rolle geöffnet wird sollte eigentlich der Garantieanspruch erloschen sein.
Aber mal unter uns - in welchen Fällen der normalen modernen Karpfenangelei ist es den notwendig einen soo weichen Freilauf zu verwenden wie du es schilderst mit den 5-6 Umdrehungen. Also ein zu weich eingestellter Freilauf kann tödlich sein - wenn beim Biss der Karpfen so schnell loszieht das die Spule volles Brett losdreht kann es passieren das sie überdreht wenn der Karpfen langsamer wird und dann gibs ganz schnell ne riesen Perücke wenn man Pech hat. Deine 1/4 Umdrehung sehe ich da schon als zweckgemäß an. Wenn man dann noch schwere Swinger einhängt geht ein ganz weicher Freilauf eh nicht.

Was das Zerlegen und Innenleben der Okumas angeht glaube ich zu wissen das "Sensitivfischer" da relativ viel Ahnung von hat.

Also besser Umtauschen ... normal ist das nämlich nicht bei der Powerliner.


----------



## tyirian (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Die Rolle ist zum Zander angeln gedacht, deshalb der feine Freilauf.
Swinger verwende ich nicht.

Ich hab bereits mit dem Händler gesprochen, er probierte den Freilauf bei einer anderen und dieser war auch nicht allzu weich. Eventuell die selbe Charge!?


----------



## NR.9 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Da frage ich mich doch warum du so eine fette Rolle zum Zanderangeln benutzt... ???
Wenns der gleiche Händler ist kanns gut sein das die Rollen die er hat alle von einer Produktionslinie stammen und somit evtl. alle diesen "ungewöhnlich" harten Freilauf haben.


----------



## tyirian (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Okuma*

Weil sie vom Preis- /Leistungsverhältnis top ist.
Ich weiß nicht was daran schlimm ist? Dem Zander wirds wohl kaum stören. |supergri


----------

